# Transitioning from large Langstroth with foundations to Medium Foundationless Langstr



## tsfairish (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi -- We are new at this and have a standard 10-frame Langstroth hive. Now that we have purchased and are reading Michael Bush's book, we are keen to transition to medium boxes and foundationless frames. A few questions on this:

1) We are looking at this source (this kit comes with foundationless frames) -- any opinions (yay or nay) about this company or their style of foundationless frames?
http://www.beethinking.com/collecti...ts/cedar-beehive-kit-medium?variant=444236173

2) We have had our bees only 3 weeks or so. We got them from a local beekeeper who uses chemicals (before we knew better). We have 6 active frames and not a terribly strong colony. Can someone walk us through how we can transition the bees from their current situation (standard foundation frames in standard size box) to the situation we want to continue with (medium foundationless)?

Thank you in advance, Tamara


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

I would nadir the mediums, working the deep up garadually as you add boxes.


----------



## tsfairish (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you, David -- So, put the standard box with the existing frames on top of a medium box with foundationless frames?


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

I agree with Riverderwent. Nadir, or put your medium box on the bottom under the deep, and keep working the deep upwards until you can remove it. Those medium foundationless frames look just like the ones I get from Kelley's.


----------



## tsfairish (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you, loghousebees!


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

tsfairish said:


> So, put the standard box with the existing frames on top of a medium box with foundationless frames?


Yes. Push these frames close together so any extra space is between the end frames and the sidewall.


----------

